# Onlinebewerbung fürs A-Team und B-Team freigeschaltet!



## juchhu (7. September 2009)

Tach zusammen,

die Onlinebewerbung fürs A-Team und B-Team wurde soeben freigeschaltet.
Außerdem haben wir neue Informationen rund um die Teams auf der MTBvD Racing Website veröffentlicht.


Neue Infos rund um das A-Team und das B-Team
Neue Infos rund um die Onlinebewerbung mit Weiterleitung zum Onlinebewerbungsformular
Neue Infos zum A-Team CC, 50 Förderplätze
Neue Infos zum A-Team plus, 6 Förderplätze
In den nächsten Wochen und Monaten wird das A-Team um weitere 150 Förderplätze erweitert.


A-Team Gravity (Dirt, 4X und DH), 50 Förderplätze
A-Team Marathon, 50 Förderplätze
A-Team Road, 50 Förderplätze
Wer sich für eine Teamaufnahme im A-Team CC oder den anderen A-Teams interessiert, soll sich bitte folgende URL merken:

*Teambewerbung.MTBvD.de
*​
Mit dieser URL werdet Ihr stets zu aktuellen Informationen geführt und zu den jeweils freigeschalteten Onlinebewerbungsformularen. So und nun nicht warten, sondern starten.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





VG Martin

PS: Eure Ansprechpartner rund um Fragen und Antworten zu den Team und dem MTBvD Racing findet Ihr hier!


----------



## juchhu (7. September 2009)

Die ersten A-Team-Bewerbungen sind gerade eingegangen. Ohoh 

Weiter so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (7. September 2009)

Man muss sich extra Bewerben um fast 2000 â¬ fÃ¼r ein Null-acht-fuffzehn Bike ausgeben zu dÃ¼rfen:

http://mtbvd-racing.de/a-team-und-b-team/a-team-cc/




Das ist schon 'ne ganz dreiste Werbemasche!


----------



## wogru (7. September 2009)

Hier werden doch nur MTBvD-Mitglieder angesprochen, kann man die Bewerbung nicht im MTBvD-Forum posten ?


----------



## juchhu (7. September 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Man muss sich extra Bewerben um fast 2000  für ein Null-acht-fuffzehn Bike ausgeben zu dürfen:
> 
> http://mtbvd-racing.de/a-team-und-b-team/a-team-cc/
> 
> ...





wogru schrieb:


> Hier werden doch nur MTBvD-Mitglieder angesprochen, kann man die Bewerbung nicht im MTBvD-Forum posten ?



Bevor Ihr Euch wieder künstlich aufregt, lest doch mal in Ruhe alles durch.


Ist das Co-Sponsoring-Paket inkl. Bike kein 0815-Angebot.
Ist eine Mitgliedschaft für die unverbindliche Bewerbung nicht notwendig.
Warum regt man sich über ein Angebot auf, welches man offensichtlich nicht nutzen will. Verstehe ich nicht.
Übrigens: Während Ihr Euch gerade 'aufregt', sind schon weitere Bewerbungen eingegangen. Das Angebot passt also, sicher nicht für alle, aber diesen Anspruch haben wir nicht.

PS: Mit Eurem 'Geheule' sorgt Ihr nur für mehr Aufmerksamkeit. Wollt Ihr das?


----------



## Rainer_Calmund (7. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> PS: Mit Eurem 'Geheule' sorgt Ihr nur für mehr Aufmerksamkeit. Wollt Ihr das?


 
Gut gekontert. Weiter so!  

Ich bestelle mir wahrscheinlich auch so ein A-Team. Top Angebot!


----------



## Delgado (7. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> PS: Mit Eurem 'Geheule' sorgt Ihr nur für mehr Aufmerksamkeit. Wollt Ihr das?




Natürlich! Was fragst du so blöd?

Hier sollen Bikes vermarktet werden, sonst nix!

........ und über ein paar Neuanmeldungen würdet Ihr Euch sicher auch freuen.

Die ganze Team-/Co- und Sponsoringgeschichte ist Augenwischerei!


----------



## Rainer_Calmund (7. September 2009)

Na und? So etwas nennt man Co-Sponsoring, falls dir das was sagt. Ähnlich wie Top-Handys, die beim Kauf eines Zeitschriften-Abos mit angeboten werden. Da trete ich eben in diesen Verein ein, wenn ich super gut an so ein Top-Rad zu best-conditions kommen kann. Why not? Ich mag die Jungs.


----------



## Delgado (7. September 2009)

Rainer_Calmund schrieb:


> Na und? So etwas nennt man Co-Sponsoring, falls dir das was sagt. Ähnlich wie Top-Handys, die beim Kauf eines Zeitschriften-Abos mit angeboten werden. Da trete ich eben in diesen Verein ein, wenn ich super gut an so ein Top-Rad zu best-conditions kommen kann. Why not? Ich mag die Jungs.



Genau auf so Leute wie Dich zielt das ja auch ab! Glückwunsch 

Ich mag die Jungs und Mädels übrigens sehr 
Aber eben nicht alle.


----------



## juchhu (7. September 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Natürlich! Was fragst du so blöd?
> 
> Hier sollen Bikes vermarktet werden, sonst nix!
> 
> ...



Heul ruhig weiter. 

Wenn Du geschrieben hattest, dass die Marke positioniert werden soll, dann hätte ich Dir zugestimmt, aber so. Diese Woche stellen wir noch die Teileliste rein. Dann kannst ja mal gerne zu Händlern und Herstellern gehen und Dir ein vergleichbares Bike zusammenstellen. Ich glaube kaum, dass das ein Händler/Hersteller mit einer reellen Marge fertigstellen kann. In sofern ist der Ausdruck "vermarktet" falsch, insbesondere wenn man das Zugabenpaket betrachtet.

Außerdem bist Du doch nur immer noch sauer, weil wir trotz 'EUROPAMEISTER'-Titel Deine Bewerbung um einen A-Teamplatz freundlich aber bestimmt abgewiesen haben.

EDIT: Deine Bewerbung im Herbst 2008


----------



## Rainer_Calmund (7. September 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Genau auf so Leute wie Dich zielt das ja auch ab! Glückwunsch
> 
> .


 
Nun werde mal nicht so arrogant. Ist immer das Gleiche in Foren, wenn man bei einer anderen Meinung direkt so link angemacht wird.  Glaube mir, ich kann auch rechnen. Nur weil du anscheinend hier irgendein Problem mit dir und diesem Verein rumträgst, brauchst du nicht hier andere Leute so mies anzumachen.



juchhu schrieb:


> Außerdem bist Du doch nur immer noch sauer, weil wir trotz 'EUROPAMEISTER'-Titel Deine Bewerbung um einen A-Teamplatz freundlich aber bestimmt abgewiesen haben.


 


Jetzt wird mir einiges klar. Darf ich die Bewerbung mal sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (7. September 2009)

Für mich sieht das alles wie billige Werbung für den MTBvD hier im Forum aus nur das andere Firmen hier mit einem Banner Werbung machen und dafür Geld bezahlen über das sich das Forum finanziert.


----------



## Delgado (7. September 2009)

Was ein ausgemachter Unsinn!

Genau das lässt den Verband doch so dämlich dastehen:

Natürlich hätten wir beide, Solanum und ich, ein Förderangebot durch den MtbvD geprüft und evtl. sogar angenommen. 

Aber es gab keins!

Außerdem ist der MTBvD nach dem Werdohler Rennen, welches wir beide gewonnen hatten, auf Solanum zugekommen!



@ Calli, kommst Du Dir selber nicht ein wenig dämlich vor Dich hier so anzubiedern? Denke Du bist da wirklich gut aufgehoben


----------



## juchhu (7. September 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Für mich sieht das alles wie billige Werbung für den MTBvD hier im Forum aus nur das andere Firmen hier mit einem Banner Werbung machen und dafür Geld bezahlen über das sich das Forum finanziert.



Wolfgang, Brille aufsetzen.

Der MTBvD und sein Rennsportverein MTBvD Racing sind rechtlich beides eingetragene Vereine, denen jeweils die Gemeinnützigkeit wegen ihrer förderungswürdigen Zwecke von der Finanzbehörde zuerkannt worden ist.

Das ist gegenüber den gewerblichen Anbieter/Werber hier im Forum schon ein klarer Unterschied.


----------



## Delgado (7. September 2009)

Rainer_Calmund schrieb:


> Nun werde mal nicht so arrogant.
> 
> Jetzt wird mir einiges klar. Darf ich die Bewerbung mal sehen?



1. Arrogant mag aus Deiner Perspektive betrachtet sogar zutreffen, liegt aber dann an Dir.

2. Eine Bewerbung wirst Du nie zu sehen bekommen weil es keine gibt 
Das ist hier nur mal wieder ein Beispiel dafür wie juchhu Tatsachen verdreht.


----------



## alex80 (7. September 2009)

Ich kann aus meiner Sicht sagen, dass dieses Angebot top in Ordnung zu sein scheint! Du bekommst ein absolut konkurrenzfÃ¤higes Bike, Zusatzpaket usw. fÃ¼r 2000â¬. Was willst man denn mehr? 

Ich habe die Jungs glÃ¼cklicherweise beim 24h-Rennen in Duisburg kennenlernen dÃ¼rfen, und ich kann sagen, dass sie sich wirklich viele Gedanken um dieses Team machen! Man sucht ansonsten vergeblich nach solch einem Angebot, zumal man ja fairer Weise dazusagen muss, dass die richtig guten Leute auch besser gefÃ¶rdert werden, also mit lukrativeren Offerten. Dies geht aber auch nur, wenn man mehr vorzuweisen hat als "Europameister-Titel" in Hobbyklassen...
Und wenn ich das Angebot richtig gelesen habe, hat man ja spÃ¤testens ab 2011 die MÃ¶glichkeit zu 100% gesponsert zu werden, dafÃ¼r sollte man sich aber ranhalten, und sich nicht nur mit der Konkurrenz in Hobbyklassen messen, in der Lizenzklasse hÃ¤ngen die Trauben weitaus hÃ¶her!

Ach ja, ich kapiere nicht, warum solche Dinge hier immer schlecht gemacht werden mÃ¼ssen, es kÃ¼mmert sich jemand intensiv und ehrenamtlich um den Sport, den wir alle gerne betreiben, und wird sich dafÃ¼r noch rechtfertigen mÃ¼ssen...


----------



## Rainer_Calmund (7. September 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> @ Calli, kommst Du Dir selber nicht ein wenig dämlich vor Dich hier so anzubiedern? Denke Du bist da wirklich gut aufgehoben


 
Der Verein ist mir doch egal. Ich will nur das geile Bike mit nem Profi-Schriftzug.  Wo liegt denn genau dieser Unterschied zwischen Hobby- und Lizenklassen und was hat es mit diesem Europameistertitel auf sich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (7. September 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Was ein ausgemachter Unsinn!
> 
> Genau das lässt den Verband doch so dämlich dastehen:
> 
> ...





Ja, ich habe Iris auf einen B-Teamplatz angesprochen. Aber Iris @Solanum ist nicht Delgado, gelle?
Richtig, es gab kein Angebot an Dich von unserer Seite, weil wir Deine Anfrage/Forderung abgelehnt haben.


----------



## juchhu (7. September 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> 1. Arrogant mag aus Deiner Perspektive betrachtet sogar zutreffen, liegt aber dann an Dir.
> 
> *2. Eine Bewerbung wirst Du nie zu sehen bekommen weil es keine gibt
> Das ist hier nur mal wieder ein Beispiel dafür wie juchhu Tatsachen verdreht.*



Vorsicht!  Solchen Schriftverkehr speichere ich immer.  Man weiß nie, wann man es doch noch mal braucht.


----------



## Delgado (7. September 2009)

alex80 schrieb:


> Ich kann aus meiner Sicht sagen, dass dieses Angebot top in Ordnung zu sein *scheint*! Du bekommst ein absolut konkurrenzfähiges Bike, Zusatzpaket usw. für 2000. Was willst man denn mehr?
> 
> Ich habe die Jungs glücklicherweise beim 24h-Rennen in Duisburg kennenlernen dürfen, und ich kann sagen, dass sie sich wirklich viele Gedanken um dieses Team machen! Man sucht ansonsten vergeblich nach solch einem Angebot, zumal man ja fairer Weise dazusagen muss, dass die richtig guten Leute auch besser gefördert werden, also mit lukrativeren Offerten. Dies geht aber auch nur, wenn man mehr vorzuweisen hat als "Europameister-Titel" in Hobbyklassen...
> Und wenn ich das Angebot richtig gelesen habe, hat man ja spätestens ab 2011 die Möglichkeit zu 100% gesponsert zu werden, dafür sollte man sich aber ranhalten, und sich nicht nur mit der Konkurrenz in Hobbyklassen messen, in der Lizenzklasse hängen die Trauben weitaus höher!
> ...



Du sagst es selber: es scheint in Ordnung zu sein 

Es schien auch mal so, als dass der MTBvD einen Bikepark in Lindlar realisiert bekäme. Ist aber nicht. Soviel mal zu deren Versprechen.

Gibt's da nicht so ein DIMB-Konzept: _Legalize Freeride_?

......


----------



## Delgado (7. September 2009)

Rainer_Calmund schrieb:


> Der Verein ist mir doch egal. Ich will nur das geile Bike mit nem Profi-Schriftzug.  Wo liegt denn genau dieser Unterschied zwischen Hobby- und Lizenklassen und was hat es mit diesem Europameistertitel auf sich?




1. Du bist einer dieser juchhu-accounts 
2. Europameisterschaft


----------



## juchhu (7. September 2009)

alex80 schrieb:


> Ich kann aus meiner Sicht sagen, dass dieses Angebot top in Ordnung zu sein scheint! Du bekommst ein absolut konkurrenzfähiges Bike, Zusatzpaket usw. für 2000. Was willst man denn mehr?
> 
> Ich habe die Jungs glücklicherweise beim 24h-Rennen in Duisburg kennenlernen dürfen, und ich kann sagen, dass sie sich wirklich viele Gedanken um dieses Team machen! Man sucht ansonsten vergeblich nach solch einem Angebot, zumal man ja fairer Weise dazusagen muss, dass die richtig guten Leute auch besser gefördert werden, also mit lukrativeren Offerten. Dies geht aber auch nur, wenn man mehr vorzuweisen hat als "Europameister-Titel" in Hobbyklassen...
> Und wenn ich das Angebot richtig gelesen habe, hat man ja spätestens ab 2011 die Möglichkeit zu 100% gesponsert zu werden, dafür sollte man sich aber ranhalten, und sich nicht nur mit der Konkurrenz in Hobbyklassen messen, in der Lizenzklasse hängen die Trauben weitaus höher!
> ...



Na, das ist doch mal ein vernünftige Einstellung.

Ja,.wir reißen uns für unsere Mitglieder, unser Team und den Mountainbikesport allgemein den A... auf. Aber bisher kostet uns jeder A-Team plus Förderplatz über 2.500  (ohne Bike). Natürlich wollten wir dieses Jahr das A-Team auf 20 Förderplätze aufstocken, aber wir haben angesichts der Wirtschafts- und Finanzkrise nicht geschafft, bei unseren Sponsoren nur für das A-Team 50.000  'locker zu machen'.

Also hat Roger das Co-Sponsoring-Konzept entwickelt. Ein gutes Gesamtpaket und 200 Förderplätze in 6 Disziplinen wird mit guten FahrerInnen bei den Sponsoren für die entsprechende Platzierungen und Medienaufmerksamkeit sorgen. Und je besser die Platzierungen und je größer die Aufmerksamkeit, desto attraktiver wird der MTBvD für weitere finanzstarke Sponsoren. Schritt für Schritt.


----------



## Rainer_Calmund (7. September 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> 2. Europameisterschaft


 
Bist du der Lennard de Roy?  Dann Respekt!


----------



## Delgado (7. September 2009)

Rainer_Calmund schrieb:


> Bist du der Lennard de Roy?  Dann Respekt!




Bist Du der Rainer Calmund? Dann ebenfalls Respekt


----------



## AndreZ. (7. September 2009)

Hier ist ja was los...

Verstehe den ganzen Wirbel echt nicht...ist doch ne gute Sache, dass Leuten die Möglichkeit geboten wird an ein Co-Sponsoring zu kommen wenn man dementsprechende Leistung dafür bringt.
Nutzt die Zeit lieber und geht trainieren anstatt euch hier zu zanken!!!


----------



## juchhu (7. September 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Du sagst es selber: es scheint in Ordnung zu sein
> 
> *Es schien auch mal so, als dass der MTBvD einen Bikepark in Lindlar realisiert bekäme. Ist aber nicht. Soviel mal zu deren Versprechen.*
> 
> ...



Du bist ein Quatschkopf. 

Der Bikepark wird auf 45 ha im Bergischen realisiert. Der Bikepark inkl. dem Metabolon-Projekt hat einen Investitionsumfang in Millionenhöhe inkl. EU- und NRW-Fördermittel. Letztes Jahr hat die Planung begonnen. Fertigstellung inkl. der Gebäude (Multifunktionshalle etc.) ist 2011.

Aber hier im Thread geht es nicht um den Bikepark sondern um das A- und B-Team des MTBvD Racing. Und keine Sorge, der Bikepark kommt und es wird nicht bei einem MTBvD-Bikepark bleiben. Auch wenn das Einigen nicht gefallen wird.


----------



## Delgado (7. September 2009)

AndreZ. schrieb:


> Nutzt die Zeit lieber und geht trainieren anstatt euch hier zu zanken!!!




Habe heute Ruhetag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndreZ. (7. September 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Habe heute Ruhetag



Ich auch!!!


----------



## Rainer_Calmund (7. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Der Bikepark wird auf 45 ha im Bergischen realisiert. Der Bikepark inkl. dem Metabolon-Projekt hat einen Investitionsumfang in Millionenhöhe inkl. EU- und NRW-Fördermittel. Letztes Jahr hat die Planung begonnen. Fertigstellung inkl. der Gebäude (Multifunktionshalle etc.) ist 2011.


 
So sieht es also aus. Anscheinend wird hier am ganz großen Rad gedreht. Also, weiter so Jungs! 
Und an alle anderen: aufhören zu zanken und besser Trainieren gehen!!!


----------



## Catsoft (7. September 2009)

AndreZ. schrieb:


> Hier ist ja was los...
> 
> Verstehe den ganzen Wirbel echt nicht...ist doch ne gute Sache, dass Leuten die Möglichkeit geboten wird an ein Co-Sponsoring zu kommen wenn man dementsprechende Leistung dafür bringt.
> Nutzt die Zeit lieber und geht trainieren anstatt euch hier zu zanken!!!


----------



## juchhu (7. September 2009)

AndreZ. schrieb:


> Hier ist ja was los...
> 
> Verstehe den ganzen Wirbel echt nicht...ist doch ne gute Sache, dass Leuten die Möglichkeit geboten wird an ein Co-Sponsoring zu kommen wenn man dementsprechende Leistung dafür bringt.
> Nutzt die Zeit lieber und geht trainieren anstatt euch hier zu zanken!!!



Naja, kann man auch nicht verstehen. Einige Wenige haben anscheinend noch mit mir eine Rechnung offen. Und irgendwie scheinen sie sauer zu sein, dass trotz all ihrer Unkenrufe ("_gebt dem MTBvD nur wenige Monate, dann ist er wieder weg ..._") der MTBvD und sein Rennsportverein MTBvD Racing immer weiter wächst und gedeiht. 

He, unser Leitkonzept heißt nicht umsonst "Angebote statt Verbote!".
Wir zwingen keinen, die Angebote zu nutzen.
Und wir hören gerne jedem zu, der einen guten Verbesserungsvorschlag hat. Aber Substanz muss der Vorschlag schon haben.


----------



## Rainer_Calmund (7. September 2009)




----------



## Delgado (7. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Du bist ein Quatschkopf.
> 
> Der Bikepark wird auf 45 ha im Bergischen realisiert. Der Bikepark inkl. dem Metabolon-Projekt hat einen Investitionsumfang in Millionenhöhe inkl. EU- und NRW-Fördermittel. Letztes Jahr hat die Planung begonnen. Fertigstellung inkl. der Gebäude (Multifunktionshalle etc.) ist 2011.
> 
> Aber hier im Thread geht es nicht um den Bikepark sondern um das A- und B-Team des MTBvD Racing. Und keine Sorge, der Bikepark kommt und es wird nicht bei einem MTBvD-Bikepark bleiben. Auch wenn das Einigen nicht gefallen wird.



Plan Du nur 

Sinn und Zweck auch dieses Forums ist ein Gedanken- und Meinungsaustausch 

Wenn Deine sog. Visionen realitätsfern erscheinen und sogar ehemalige MTBvD- bzw. A-Team-Mitglieder am Gesamtkonzept zweifeln, dann ist doch so ein Forum Gold wert um Klarheit zu schaffen.

Und wenn Euer Konzept stimmt ist doch alles in Ordnung 

Wenn aber nicht, dann nicht!

Man wird also sehen ....


----------



## Rainer_Calmund (7. September 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wenn Deine sog. Visionen realitätsfern erscheinen und sogar ehemalige MTBvD- bzw. A-Team-Mitglieder am Gesamtkonzept zweifeln, dann ist doch so ein Forum Gold wert um Klarheit zu schaffen.


 
Dann ja, aber nur dann. Vage Andeutungen helfen da nicht weiter. Früher wurde auch gezweifelt, dass die Erde rund wie eine Murmel ist.


----------



## Delgado (7. September 2009)

Rainer_Calmund schrieb:


> Früher wurde auch gezweifelt, dass die Erde rund .... ist.



Glaubst Du das etwa?


----------



## juchhu (7. September 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Plan Du nur
> 
> Sinn und Zweck auch dieses Forums ist ein Gedanken- und Meinungsaustausch
> 
> ...



Von Mark Twain gibt es dazu einen schönen Spruch:

"Menschen mit einer neuen Idee gelten solange als _Spinner_, bis sich die Sache durchgesetzt hat."

Und Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag aufgebaut.
Und andere Verbände sind seit Jahrzehnten im Radsport/MTB-Sport tätig.
Und wir sind erst seit einem Jahr aktiv.
Und allen Zweiflern zum Trotz: Unsere Bilanz kann sich sehen lassen.
Und wir sind erst am Anfang.

Und der MTBvD setzt sich durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (7. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Und der MTBvD setzt sich durch.



Viel Erfolg!

Mal sehen was draus wird ....


----------



## Beach90 (7. September 2009)

....und niemand hatte jemals die Absicht eine Mauer zu bauen 

zudem ist Delagdo der Usian Bolt der Europameisterschaft


----------



## juchhu (7. September 2009)

Beach90 schrieb:


> ....und niemand hatte jemals die Absicht eine Mauer zu bauen
> 
> zudem ist Delagdo der Usian Bolt der Europameisterschaft



Heijeija, jetzt wird es politisch. 
Aber um bei Deiner Metapher zu bleiben, wir bauen keine Mauern, wir reißen sie ein und bauen bessere Zugänge zum MTB-Sport.


----------



## Rainer_Calmund (7. September 2009)

Ick gloob, der kommt so schnell nich wieder.


----------



## Delgado (7. September 2009)

Beach90 schrieb:


> ....  zudem ist Delagdo der Usian Bolt der Europameisterschaft




Danke, Du Verräter


----------



## AndreZ. (8. September 2009)

Hier einmal die definition von Europameisterschaften:


Mit Europameisterschaft, oft nur abgekürzt als EM, bezeichnet man einen von Nationalmannschaften auf europäischer Ebene ausgetragenen sportlichen Wettbewerb, zumeist in Turnierform, der von dem jeweiligen europäischen Verband (UCI) ausgetragen wird und für den sich die teilnehmenden Sportler oder Mannschaften meistens in kontinentalen Qualifikationswettbewerben oder auf nationaler Ebene sportlich qualifizieren müssen. 


Diese ganzen Hobby DM, EM und WM Geschichten halte ich persönlich für äusserst fragwürdig. (Sorry Bonne)

Nichts persönlich gegen dich Delgado.

So, ich hoffe Ihr habt jetzt genug Schwanzlängen verglichen und widmet Euch wieder den schönen Dingen des Lebens...Biken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (8. September 2009)

Es ging lediglich um die Frage warum man sich bei denen _bewerben_ muss um 1999 Euro ausgeben zu _dürfen_. 

Ob das Angebot gut ist lasse ich mal dahingestellt.

Alles andere war Augenwischerei nach MTBvD-Standard.

Das sowas nötig ist läst doch wieder stark am tollen Angebot zweifeln


----------



## Maekkez (8. September 2009)

Na weil du dann Werbung fährst und dadurch auch so ein Bike günstiger bekommen kannst... so Sponsoring/Co-Sponsoring ist schon schwer zu verstehen? Das dies natürlich ein Lock Angebot ist, ist ja klar  Du kannst dich ja liebend gern nicht Anmelden und 7milliarden für irgendwas bezahlen... Aber kann dir ja egal sein?

Ich verstehe jetzt nicht ganz warum du deine kostbare Zeit damit verschwendest, dich anscheinend mit alten Feindseeligkeiten auseinander zu setzen die es eigentlich, so wie man es aus deinen Sätzen liest, nicht wert sein sollten?


EDIT: Außerdem hast du dann weiterhin die möglichkeit ein Fullsponsoring zu bekommen... Vorausgesetzt du hast es drauf  Nichts bekommt man Geschenk.. Dieses Angebot ist halt ein einstieg... Sonst würden viele garnicht in den Genuss kommen...


----------



## wogru (8. September 2009)

langsam verstehe ich auch den Sinn vom Bikepark Lindlar, der am 20.06.2009 eröffnet (ach das war ja schon ! Hm, sieht immer noch aus wie eine stillgelegte Müllhalde). Da der MTBvD den Bikepark voran treibt, darf man dort nur mit Poisen Downhillern bzw. Freeridern fahren


----------



## Delgado (8. September 2009)

Maekkez schrieb:


> Ich verstehe jetzt nicht ganz warum du deine kostbare Zeit damit verschwendest, dich anscheinend mit alten Feindseeligkeiten auseinander zu setzen die es eigentlich, so wie man es aus deinen Sätzen liest, nicht wert sein sollten?
> 
> 
> ...





Welche Feindseligkeiten?


----------



## juchhu (8. September 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Es ging lediglich um die Frage warum man sich bei denen _bewerben_ muss um 1999 Euro ausgeben zu _dürfen_.
> 
> Ob das Angebot gut ist lasse ich mal dahingestellt.
> 
> ...



Ok, wir haben letztes Jahr Dein Angebot/Forderung wg. Aufnahme ins A-Team nicht entsprochen. Wahrscheinlich haben wir u.a. Deinen 'Europameistertitel' nicht richtig gewürdigt. 
Und jetzt scheitert es an 1.999 Euro.

Michael, ich glaube, zz. haben alle erkannt, dass Du das Angebot nicht schätzt. Das ist vollkommen OK. Nur, ist das Angebot, ja das gesamte Engagement des MTBvD / MTBvD Racing schlecht, nur weil es DIR nicht passt?

Ja, wir haben gute Angebote für MTB-Rennsportler. 
Ja, es sind gute Co-Sponsoring-Angebote.
Ja, wir sind zz. zur der Erkenntnis gelangt, dass es besser ist, eine große Gruppe (200 A-Team-Förderplätze) mit einem guten Co-Sponsoring-Konzept zu fördern, als eine kleine Gruppe (6 A-Team plus Förderplätze) besser zu fördern.
Ja, und wir können es uns sogar leisten, jetzt beide Gruppen, also das neue große A-Team und das A-Team plus für Kinder, Jugendliche und Handicap-Biker, zu fördern.
Ja, wir sind sicher, in der Zukunft noch besser Co-Sponsoring-Angebote machen zu können. Und für richtig talentierte und gute FahrerInnen auch ein Vollsponsoring mit finanzieller Unterstützung.

Michael, Du bist ohne Frage ein guter und erfolgreicher Racer in Hobbyklasse.
Aber aus verschiedenen Gründen kam/kommt eine Förderung im A-Team nicht in Frage.  Die geförderte Zukunft im A-Team des  MTBvD Racing soll jüngeren FahrerInnenin gehören. Also, nimms wie ein echter Europameister.


----------



## juchhu (8. September 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> langsam verstehe ich auch den Sinn vom Bikepark Lindlar, der am 20.06.2009 eröffnet (ach das war ja schon ! Hm, sieht immer noch aus wie eine stillgelegte Müllhalde). Da der MTBvD den Bikepark voran treibt, darf man dort nur mit Poisen Downhillern bzw. Freeridern fahren



Die Besten sind immer diejenige, die dick die Fresse aufreißen, aber außer ihrem persönlichzentriertem Treiben im MTB-Sport noch nicht für die Förderung des MTB-Sports geleistet haben.

Meinen persönlichen Spass werde ich haben, genau diesen Kritikern unentgeltlichen Einlass in den MTBvD Bikepark in Lindlar zu gewähren, übrigens sogar mit Bikes, die nicht von POISON sind, mein lieber Wolfgang.


----------



## Delgado (8. September 2009)

Nett, dass Du mich mit soviel Text würdigst 

Und nochmal, weil Du wieder etwas schwer von Begriff bist 

Solanum und ich haben uns unverbindlich bei Euch erkundigt ob Ihr was zu bieten habt! Hattet Ihr aber nicht! 

Die Betonung liegt dabei auf unverbindlich. Eine Bewerbung gab es nicht; eher ein lockeres Geplauder. Das Du das hier so hochstilisierst ehrt mich natürlich 

Übrigens werden die Dinge nicht toller oder wahrhaftiger wenn man sie gebetsmühlenartig wiederholt


----------



## Delgado (8. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Die Besten sind immer diejenige, die dick die Fresse aufreißen, aber außer ihrem persönlichzentriertem Treiben im MTB-Sport noch nicht für die Förderung des MTB-Sports geleistet haben.



1. Muss das ja auch keiner!
2. Weißt Du doch gar nichts über das _Treiben_ anderer 

Das, lieber Martin, kann man doch als _Fresse aufreißen _bezeichnen, wie Du es nennst


----------



## wogru (8. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Die Besten sind immer diejenige, die dick die Fresse aufreißen, aber außer ihrem persönlichzentriertem Treiben im MTB-Sport noch nicht für die Förderung des MTB-Sports geleistet haben.
> 
> Meinen persönlichen Spass werde ich haben, genau diesen Kritikern unentgeltlichen Einlass in den MTBvD Bikepark in Lindlar zu gewähren, übrigens sogar mit Bikes, die nicht von POISON sind, mein lieber Wolfgang.



Ich sag dir Bescheid wenn ich dort fahren gehe, dann kannst du mir die Strecken zeigen


----------



## juchhu (8. September 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Nett, dass Du mich mit soviel Text würdigst
> 
> Und nochmal, weil Du wieder etwas schwer von Begriff bist
> 
> ...



Ach, Michael, langsam wird es peinlich.
Du hast mich angetextet und konkret gefragt,
ob es eine Möglichkeit der SII- und Damen Hauptklasse-Förderung gibt.

Ich habe Dir die Bedingungen für das 2008er A-Team genannt und mitgeteilt, dass eine Förderung wg. Altersgrenze nicht möglich ist.
Und wir in Kontakt bleiben sollten, falls diese Altergrenze in Zukunft angehoben wird.
Daraufhin hast Du geschrieben, dass Du/Ihr (Iris @Solanum) eh keine komplette Förderung braucht.
Ich habe daraufhin nachgefragt, was Dir/Euch denn so vorschwebt.
Deine Antwort war daraufhin (Auszugsweise)


> ...
> Beispiel:
> 
> 1. Für 150  hätten Iris und ich zur Deutschen Hobby-Meisterschaft reisen können (Fahrt/ÜF) und hätten 2 DM-Titel geholt.
> ...



UNd ich musste Dir leider wie folgt antworten:



> Klar ist das für uns interessant, (sehr) gute FahrerInnen in allen WKs zu haben. Allerdings stossen wir bei einer individuellen Förderung, also abseits einer Regelförderung, sofort an unsere Grenzen. Und dies aus zwei Gründen:
> 
> 
> Wir wollen als Verband mit angeschlossenem Rennsportverein durchaus Förderung auf einer professionellen Ebene machen. Aber wir sind kein Werksteam.
> ...



Diese Aussage gilt nach wie vor. 
Die Kriterien der Förderung im MTBvD Racing für eine bestimmte Gruppe (A- Team und B-Team) sind eindeutig, transparent und für JEDE(N) gültig. Zugeständnisse und Sonderabsprachen sind der Tod der Idee, des Konzeptes.

Ich weiß, dass dieses konsequenten Auftreten und Handeln bei einigen nicht auf Gegenliebe stößt. Aber wir werden diesen Weg weitergehen/-fahren. Auch wenn er z.B. Dir aber auch anderen nicht gefällt und Du nichts unversucht läßt, die Idee, das Konzept, den MTBvD und u.a. mich zu diskreditieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (8. September 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Ich sag dir Bescheid wenn ich dort fahren gehe, dann kannst du mir die Strecken zeigen



Gerne, ab 2011 ist alles angelegt.
Falls Du Dich doch über Deinen persönlichen Horizont hinaus engagieren willst, bietet sich die Trailworker-Gruppe an.


----------



## Delgado (8. September 2009)

Ich glaube Du hast da vielleicht ganz persönlich ein Problem 

Es steht Dir völlig frei vermeindlich _tolle_ Dinge anzubieten.

Aber wenn Deine Taktik ist, auf kritische Fragen mit persönlichen, konstruierten Geschichten zu reagieren, stellst Du Euer tolles Konzept doch direkt wieder in Frage?!

Und Deine Vermutung, einige hätten ein persönliches Problem mit Dir lässt Dich doch ziemlich paranoid dastehen


----------



## juchhu (8. September 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich glaube Du hast da vielleicht ganz persönlich ein Problem
> 
> Es steht Dir völlig frei vermeindlich _tolle_ Dinge anzubieten.
> 
> ...



Eh, Michael, bist Du etwa sauer?
Ja, ich glaube schon. 
Blöd vom mir, dass ich gerade Deine PMs wg. A-Team-Bewerbung (oder nenn es wie Du willst) gespeichert habe.

Ich muss nicht konstruieren.
Die Realität ist in Deinem Fall schon erheiternd genug.
Mensch Michael, jetzt nimms endlich wie ein Mann,
auf der Rennstrecke bist doch auch keine Memme.


----------



## Delgado (8. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Eh, Michael, bist Du etwa sauer?




Nein, worauf?

Bist Du paranoid?

Ja, ich glaube schon


----------



## Tommy B. (8. September 2009)

Hoffentlich löscht der Admin diesen Thread, das ist ja ekelhaft.
Das Schlimmste: man kann nicht hinschauen und gleichzeitig nicht wegschauen ...


----------



## Silent (8. September 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Und Deine Vermutung, einige hätten ein persönliches Problem mit Dir lässt Dich doch ziemlich paranoid dastehen


Man benutze nur mal die Suche hier im IBC und schon sieht man das Du nichts besseres zu tun hast, als ständig gegen den MTBvD und im besonderen gegen Martin vorzugehen.
Nur zwei Beispiele von Suchergebnissen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search.php?searchid=10039227
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search.php?searchid=10039150

Dabei ist immer das selbe vorgehen zu beobachten.
Vom MTBvD wird etwa veröffentlicht. Schon tauchen 3-4 User auf (immer die selben, unter anderem Du Michael) und machst das erstmal herunter.
Dabei ist es vollkommen gleichgültig ob es sich um einen Biketreff, Fahrtechnikkurs, Bikepark oder wie in diesem Fall das A-Team handelt.
Erstmal wird es schlecht geredet. Kommt ihr aber nicht weiter mit der Argumentation, wird das Thema auf Martin umgelenkt und auf einmal ist das Angebot schlecht weil Martin damit zu tun hat.

Das , lieber Michael, ist nicht weiter als Schmähkritik in Vollendung. Es geht dir nicht darum über ein Angebot zu diskutieren, es geht Dir nur darum den MTBvD, respektive Martin, schlecht dastehen zu lassen.

Wenn Dich unsere Angebote nicht interessieren, dann lass sie doch in Zukunft einfach unkommentiert 
Danke


----------



## Silent (8. September 2009)

Übrigens geht es in diese Thema um dieses, falls es untergegangen sein sollte:



juchhu schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> die Onlinebewerbung fürs A-Team und B-Team wurde soeben freigeschaltet.
> Außerdem haben wir neue Informationen rund um die Teams auf der MTBvD Racing Website veröffentlicht.
> ...


----------



## Delgado (8. September 2009)

Silent schrieb:


> Kommt ihr aber nicht weiter mit der Argumentation, wird das Thema auf Martin umgelenkt und auf einmal ist das Angebot schlecht weil Martin damit zu tun hat.



Ist es nicht vielmehr so, dass Martin/Ihr das so empfinden wollt?

Ihr macht doch teilweise wirklich gute Arbeit also macht Euch doch nicht selbst so fertig 

Immerhin sind 1999 Euro für Eure Zielgruppe kein Pappenstiel. 
Wenn dann kritische Fragen hinsichtlich der Methodik gestellt werden ist das doch kein Grund persönlich zu werden?

Wie schon gesagt lässt Euch das nicht gerade seriös erscheinen


----------



## Silent (8. September 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ist es nicht vielmehr so, dass Martin/Ihr das so empfinden wollt?


Leider empfinden nicht nur wir das so. Wenn wir das nur so empfinden wÃ¼rden, wÃ¼rden wir uns sicher nicht die Zeit nehmen, darauf einugehen.



> Ihr macht doch teilweise wirklich gute Arbeit also macht Euch doch nicht selbst so fertig


Glaube kaum das wir uns durch sowas fertig machen lassen 



> Immerhin sind 1999 Euro fÃ¼r Eure Zielgruppe kein Pappenstiel.


Du nennst immer den Preis von 1.999 â¬ und lÃ¤sst aus den Augen das ein Bike in der Zusammenstellung im Handel Ã¼ber 3.000 â¬ kostet.
Demnach Ã¶ffnen wir mit dem Angebot einer breiteren Interessensgruppe den Zugang zu einem solchen Bike.
Und genau das ist ja auch Sinn und Zweck eines solchen Angebot.
Man bekommt ein Material zu gÃ¼nstigen Konditionen wenn man die entsprechende Leistung vorweisen kann.
Andersherum: man gibt Fahrern die MÃ¶glichkeit, ein Bike erwerben das sie sich sonst nicht leisten kÃ¶nnen und sie kÃ¶nnen dann mit Topmaterial ihre bisherigen Leistungen auf weniger professionellem nochmal steigern.



> Wenn dann kritische Fragen hinsichtlich der Methodik gestellt werden ist das doch kein Grund persÃ¶nlich zu werden?


Da die Methodik sich in keiner Weise zu anderen Rennteams unterscheidet (Focus, Fuji ect) ist es schwer nachvollziehbar das Du gerade bei uns diese Methodik kritisierst.



> Wie schon gesagt lÃ¤sst Euch das nicht gerade seriÃ¶s erscheinen


Das Angebot im A-Team ist seriÃ¶s, wurde jedoch in diesem Thread versucht als nichtseriÃ¶s dargestellt zu werden.
Allein schon deine Aussage mit den 08/15 Bike war ein Versuch, das Bike gegenÃ¼ber nicht so technikinteressierten Bikern als Mogelkpackung darzustellen.
Da kommen wir wieder an den Punkt der SchmÃ¤hkritik. Wenn ein Angebot durch nicht haltbare Aussagen als schlecht dargestellt wird, geht es demjenigen nicht um das Produkt an sich, er sucht nur etwas um das Angebot niederzumachen.

SeiÂ´s drum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (8. September 2009)

Silent schrieb:


> Da die Methodik sich in keiner Weise zu anderen Rennteams unterscheidet (Focus, Fuji ect) ist es schwer nachvollziehbar das Du gerade bei uns diese Methodik kritisierst.




Nein, ich kritisiere andere Vertriebsmethoden auch!

Z. B. das Maverick-Sponsoring-Angebot.
Nachdem offenbar wurde, dass es sich um ein Vertriebskonzept handelte wurden die (vielfachen) Beiträge dazu gelöscht


----------



## Bonnekessel (8. September 2009)

AndreZ. schrieb:


> ...
> Diese ganzen Hobby DM, EM und WM Geschichten halte ich persönlich für äusserst fragwürdig. (Sorry Bonne).:



kein Problem!

Ein lustiger Thread ...hat ihr keine anderen Sorgen


----------



## AndreZ. (8. September 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Ein lustiger Thread ...hat ihr keine anderen Sorgen



Das denke ich auch jedes mal wenn ich hier rein schaue...

Ich kann mich dem Schwachsinn aber einfach nicht entziehen


----------



## WRC206 (9. September 2009)

Oh mein Gott.....

was geht denn hier?!

Ich weiß erlich gesagt nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll.

Ich finde es erschreckend, wie sich hier Erwachsene Leute gegenseitig versuchen zu übertreffen.
Im Grunde hat man hier 3 Seiten immer die selben 2 Ansichten, die ständig wiederholt werden. Also genau 2 1/2 Seiten Müll.

@Delgado: Lass ihnen ihr Konzept. Wenn du damit nicht einverstanden bist, kannst du das ja auch gerne mal tun, aber dieses ständige "weiterhacken" ist im Grunde einfach nur nervig. Und zwar für alle, die sich hier über das Angebot informieren wollen.

@MTBvD: Bleibt bei euerm Konzept und lasst euch nicht so provozieren. Denn auch damit macht ihr euern eigenen Thread hier kaputt. Vor allem, da es irgendwann leider von euch ebenfalls nicht mehr konstruktiv war. Persönliche Gespräche, Anspielungen, etc. gehören hier nicht hin.

Außerdem finde ich habt ihr das nicht nötig.
Ich kenne (und nutze) einige Angebote von euch und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Vor allem, da ihr auch Leute, die nicht Mitglied im MTBvD sind, mitfahren und an allen Aktivitäten teilhaben lasst.
Ich kann es mir zB im Moment nicht leisten, bin aber sehr froh trotzdem dabei sein zu können.


Zu dem Angebot des Co-Sponsorings , worum es hier ja eigentlich geht, meine ich, dass eigentlich alle Leute hier intelligent genug sind um zu entscheiden, ob das Angebot für sie lohnt oder nicht.
Ich meine da bedarf es auch keiner langen Diskussion. Es passt oder es passt nicht. Ganz einfache Sache.


Ich habe versucht das jetzt mal relativ neutral zu sehen.
Aber eine persönliche Meinung noch die eindeutig für den MTBvD ist:
Das von Silent angesprochene Problem, dass hier alles, was von ihnen im Namen des MTBvD eigestellt wird, sofort mit negativer Kritik (wenn man es noch Kirtik nennen kann) belastet wird, habe ich leider auch schon beobachten müssen. Auch in der Zeit, als ich noch nicht Kontakt dorthin hatte.

Zu den ganzen Terminen die ja nicht eingehalten werden....statt sofort zu meckern einfach mal das Forum des MTBvD besuchen, da findet man genug Informationen zu den Gründen. Es ist ja nicht so, als würde die Politik (vor allem wenn es um Geld geht) immer schnell arbeiten 
Und was in der "kurzen" Zeit erreicht wurde ist schon enorm, angesichts der Tatsache, dass bei den Verantwortlichen auch noch ein normales Berufsleben und Familie zu bewältigen ist.


Jetzt wünsche ich eine gute Nacht.


----------



## kerthor (9. September 2009)

WRC206 schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott.....
> 
> was geht denn hier?!
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (9. September 2009)

aktuelle Bikesportnews Meldung: http://www.bikesportnews.de/home/de...erbung-fuer-a-und-b-teams-freigeschaltet.html

EDIT:

Zz. sind 8 Bewerbungen über das Onlineformular eingegangen.
Darüber hinaus erreichen uns einige Anfragen, die sich mit dem Teamnamen A-Team CC beschäftigen.

Der Teamname A-Team CC bezieht sich weniger auf die Disziplin Cross Country (CC) als auf das für diese 50 Förderplätze angebotene Hardtail.

Im CC/Marathon-Bereich werden insgesamt 100 Förderplätze angeboten. Wir haben die erste Phase A-Team CC genannt, weil wir zusammen mit POISON-BIKES für diesen Bereich ein Carbon-Hardtail basierend auf dem Mescalin light Rahmen entwickelt haben. Dadurch, dass es ein Hardtail ist, sehen wir seinen Einsatz schwerpunktmäßig mehr im CC. Selbstverständlich kann man sich auch für das A-Team CC bewerben, wenn man schwerpunktmäßig im Marathon unterwegs ist.
Wir wollen keinen vorschreiben, ob er mit einem Fully oder Hardtail CC- oder Marathonrennen zu fahren hat.

Der Name der Teambereiche CC, Dirt, 4X, DH, Marathon und Road erhalten denselbigen durch das jeweilige Co-Sponsoringmodell.

Ab 2010 bieten wir dann für das A-Team Marathon ein vollkommen neuentwickeltes Fully an. Es wird ein Systemgewicht (Rahmen und Dämpfer) von 2.000 g besitzen. Auch hier wollen wir ein Ausstattungs- und Preisangebot machen, was man als Fullyfahrer nur schwer ablehnen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eggbeater (9. September 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Man muss sich extra Bewerben um fast 2000  für ein Null-acht-fuffzehn Bike ausgeben zu dürfen:
> 
> http://mtbvd-racing.de/a-team-und-b-team/a-team-cc/
> 
> ...


 



Das Poison hätte sich gut gemacht in deiner 08/15 Liste neben dem Canyon und dem Red Bull


----------



## juchhu (10. September 2009)

eggbeater" data-source="post: 6318405"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
eggbeater schrieb:


> Das Poison hätte sich gut gemacht in deiner 08/15 Liste neben dem Canyon und dem Red Bull





Spass beiseite.

Seit gestern abend liegen insgesamt 14 Bewerbungen vor.
Interessant ist dabei, dass bereits 3 Anfragen vorliegen, 
wo Bewerber auch direkt eine Regionalgruppe des MTBvD gründen wollen. Das bietet sich natürlich an.

Wir haben zz. dazu einen kurzen Leitfaden verfasst.
Der administrative Aufwand ist minimal,
die Regionalsprecher und Bikeguides erhalten eine umfassende Unterstützung. Wer Interesse an einer Regionalgruppe/Biketreff in seiner Region hat, soll einfach mich kontaktieren.

Noch mal zurück zu den Bewerbungen.
Es haben sich bereits Hobby- wie Lizenzfahrer gemeldet.
Das Leistungsspektrum geht von guter Mittelklasse bis zum TOP-Bereich.

Wer gerne ambitioniert Rennen im Bereich CC/Marathon fährt, egal ob Hobby- oder Lizenzklasse, soll sich durch unser Angebot angesprochen fühlen und sich für A-Team bewerben.

Hobbyfahrer, die gerne mal Rennluft schuppern wollen, die auf Teamevents (z.B. 24h-Rennen Duisburg 2009) wie die A-Teamfahrer umsorgt (Unterbringung, Catering, Physiotherapie, Bikeservice etc.)  werden wollen, aber keine Verpflichtungen eingehen wollen, für die bietet sich das B-Team an.  Bereits über 200 FahrerInnen fahren bundesweit im B-Team des MTBvD Racing. Wann kommst Du?


----------



## Delgado (10. September 2009)

eggbeater" data-source="post: 6318405"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
eggbeater schrieb:


> Das Poison hätte sich gut gemacht in deiner 08/15 Liste neben dem Canyon und dem Red Bull




Also ich würde mein Canyon und das Red Bull noch unterhalb von 08/15 ansiedeln


----------



## Jajaja (10. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Seit gestern abend liegen insgesamt 14 Bewerbungen vor.
> Interessant ist dabei, dass bereits 3 Anfragen vorliegen,
> wo Bewerber auch direkt eine Regionalgruppe des MTBvD gründen wollen. Das bietet sich natürlich an.



...  ...

In letzter Konsequenz führt das geradewegs zur Übernahme der Weltherrschaft ... Respekt!


----------



## Delgado (10. September 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> ...  ...
> 
> In letzter Konsequenz führt das geradewegs zur Übernahme der Weltherrschaft ... Respekt!



Mindestens 



juchhu schrieb:


> ...
> Und wir sind erst am Anfang.
> 
> Und der MTBvD setzt sich durch.


----------



## Jajaja (10. September 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Mindestens



Fehlt nur noch das passende Buch: "Mein _Gehirn-_Krampf"


----------



## Stronglight (10. September 2009)

Also wenn einige die Energie die sie hier freisetzten auf der Rennestrecke auspacken, dann gebe es hier nur Winner Das MTBvD Team ist doch gut, allerdings sind mir die erst seit Duisburg aufgefallen und haben zeitweise scharf am 2. Platz unseres Teams gekratzt

Bin ich aber froh, dass ich mir mein Equipment selber wählen darf...ich denke die Zeiten habe ich hinter mir wenn ich nicht zufällig ein tolles Angebot bekommen sollte, aber wenn die Chemie stimmt, dann ist es auch einfach schön in einem Team zu fahren auch wenn man sich da quasi reinkaufen muss - mal abgesehen davon, ist es für Ottonormalverbraucher meistens trotzdem günstiger. Im Prinzip ist so'ne Co-sponsoringangelegenheit 'ne prima Angelegenheit (mag aber natürlich auch sein, dass es da andere Beispiele gibt)


----------



## Delgado (10. September 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Also wenn einige die Energie die sie hier freisetzten auf der Rennestrecke auspacken, dann gebe es hier nur Winner





juchhu fährt gar keine Rennen.
Obwohl ...... besser wär's vielleicht


----------



## wogru (10. September 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> juchhu fährt gar keine Rennen.
> Obwohl ...... besser wär's vielleicht



Das hatte er aber angekündigt, das er nicht fahren kann weil viel zu organisieren ist, wenigstens vor Duisburg. 

@Stronglight: dort ist der MTBvD m.E. mehr durch Masse aufgefallen. Ich meine nicht dicke Biker sondern viele !!


----------



## juchhu (10. September 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Das hatte er aber angekündigt, das er nicht fahren kann weil viel zu organisieren ist, wenigstens vor Duisburg.
> 
> @Stronglight: dort ist der MTBvD m.E. mehr durch Masse aufgefallen. Ich meine nicht dicke Biker sondern viele !!



Du bist ein -Kopf.

Platz 3 und 4 in der Paradedisziplin 4er-Herren ist nichts oder wie?

Guck Dir die Rundenzeiten von den beiden Teams an.
Dann weißt Du, wo der Hammer hängt.

An die Racer und Interessenten des A-Team und B-Teams:

Wer Fragen hat, soll mich oder Roger direkt antexten oder anrufen.

Ansprechpartner des MTBvD Racing​
Geht schneller. Falls besetzt ist, nicht aufgeben.
Seit heute morgen steht das Telefon nicht mehr still.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (10. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Du bist ein -Kopf.
> 
> Platz 3 und 4 in der Paradedisziplin 4er-Herren ist nichts oder wie?
> ...
> VG Martin



Die Leistung ist schon gut, keine Frage, möchte sie auch nicht mies machen. 

Wie sehen den eure Ergebnisse vom 24h-Rennen in München, Sluzbach und vom Nürburgring aus ?

Schick mir mal einen Link zum Trailworkerbereich, suche mich auf eurer Seite irgendwie tot. Das wird nur ein unverbindlicher Informationsbesuch !!


----------



## juchhu (10. September 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Die Leistung ist schon gut, keine Frage, möchte sie auch nicht mies machen.
> 
> *Wie sehen den eure Ergebnisse vom 24h-Rennen in München, Sluzbach und vom Nürburgring aus ?*
> 
> Schick mir mal einen Link zum Trailworkerbereich, suche mich auf eurer Seite irgendwie tot. Das wird nur ein unverbindlicher Informationsbesuch !!



Sind bisher als Teamevent noch nicht supportet worden.

Der MTBvD/MTBvD Racing hat in Duisburg alle Kosten übernommen: Zelte, Feldbetten, Catering, gekühlte Getränke, Physiotherapie, Bikeservice/Mechaniker, Rennberichterstattung und Chilllounge mit Ledersofas.
Wir haben in einem Transporter ein Office aufgebaut.
Über UMTS waren wir die ganze Zeit online im Server des Zeitnehmers. So konnte sich jeder Racer direkt über seine Rundenzeiten und Platzierung in Echtzeit informieren und somit die Renntaktik mit seinem Team optimieren.

Das können wir finanziell für die anderen intereessanten Events wie München und Nürburgring noch nicht stemmen. Aber wir arbeiten dran.

Trailworkerinfos hier: http://www.mtbvd-forum.de/showthread.php?t=850


----------



## rboncube (10. September 2009)

Schade das man ins A-Team nur kommt, wenn man ein Poisonbike kauft. Hat für mich einen etwas faden Beigeschmack.
Habe mich schon letztes Jahr beworben, vielleicht erinnerst du dich noch an mich, juchhu. Wollte mich heuer erneut bewerben. Da ich aber ein Co- Sponsering einer anderen Bikefirma (mit deutlich besseren Konditionen) ist dies ja leider hinfällig. 
Schade, ein paar Racer aus Bayern wären nicht schlecht. Da ist Alex ja noch ein Einzelkämpfer.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## juchhu (10. September 2009)

rboncube schrieb:


> Schade das man ins A-Team nur kommt, wenn man ein Poisonbike kauft. Hat für mich einen etwas faden Beigeschmack.
> Habe mich schon letztes Jahr beworben, vielleicht erinnerst du dich noch an mich, juchhu. Wollte mich heuer erneut bewerben. *Da ich aber ein Co- Sponsering einer anderen Bikefirma (mit deutlich besseren Konditionen) ist dies ja leider hinfällig. *
> Schade, ein paar Racer aus Bayern wären nicht schlecht. Da ist Alex ja noch ein Einzelkämpfer.
> 
> Gruß Rene´



Hallo René,

wenn die Konditionen besser sind, 
dann bewirb Dich da.

Wir wollen einen 200 köpfiges A-Team mit Co-Sponsoringkonzept aufbauen. Dass das nicht für jeden passt, war uns von Anfang an klar.
Aber wir wollen mit guten und sehr guten FahrerInnen an die Spitze.
Bereits die jetzt eingegangenen  Bewerbungen lassen diese Marschrichtung zu.
Die A-Teamgröße, die einzelnen Disziplinen und die sorgfältige Auswahl der A-TeamfahrerInnen werden für gute Platzierungen und maximale Aufmerksamkeit in Medien und bei den Sponsoren/Partnern (auch zukünftigen) sorgen.

Die Ergebnisse des A- und B-Teams werden uns die Möglichkeit geben, (noch) bessere/umfangreichere Verträge mit Sponsoren/Partnern abzuschließen. Dies wird unsere Fördermöglichkeiten verbessern, sodass wir bereits ab 2011 zu einem Vollsponsoringmodell übergehen werden können. 

Und um Alex mach Dir keine Sorgen.
Die Mehrheit der Bewerbungen kommt aus den Bundesländern Bayern und Baden-Württemberg.

Das A-Team plus (Kinder und Jugendförderung) bleibt ja bestehen und kann hoffentlich ab 2010 von 6 auf 10 Plätze erweitert werden.

Also, viel Erfolg beim neuen Team und Kette rechts.


----------



## rboncube (10. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Hallo René,
> 
> wenn die Konditionen besser sind,
> dann bewirb Dich da.



Werde da nicht in einem Team fahren, sondern bekomme "nur" sehr günstig ein neues Rad.
Und was ich in meinem vorigen Post meinte, war das, das man keine Chance auf´s A-Team hat wenn man kein Poison fahren will oder kann. Finde ich schade. Ansich finde ich euer Konzept ja klasse. Auch wie ihr die Jugendförderung vorantreibt ist sehr positiv. Wir haben uns ja letztes Jahr  länger telefonisch darüber unterhalten.

Gruß René


----------



## juchhu (10. September 2009)

rboncube schrieb:


> Werde da nicht in einem Team fahren, sondern bekomme "nur" sehr günstig ein neues Rad.
> *Und was ich in meinem vorigen Post meinte, war das, das man keine Chance auf´s A-Team hat wenn man kein Poison fahren will oder kann.* Finde ich schade. Ansich finde ich euer Konzept ja klasse. Auch wie ihr die Jugendförderung vorantreibt ist sehr positiv. Wir haben uns ja letztes Jahr  länger telefonisch darüber unterhalten.
> 
> Gruß René



Das habe ich schon verstanden.

Klar, ist das aus Deiner Sicht schade.
Aber unser altes A-Team-Konzept hat einer viel zu kleinen Gruppe eine Förderung ermöglicht.

Aber das einzig Beständige im Leben ist die Veränderung.
Wir hatten Roger Meihost, bisher Fuji-Teamfahrer, gebeten,
ein Konzept zu entwickeln, wie wir trotz der Wirtschafts- und Finanzkrise, die Förderung im A-Team einer viel größeren Gruppe ermöglichen können. Als Koordinator für Co-Sponsoring hat dann Roger das neue Konzept fürs A- und B-Team entwickelt. Ich habe dann den Feinschliff gemacht und das Konzept den Sponsoren/Partnern 'verkauft'.
Und hier sind wir nun.
Und die Erkenntnisse in der Saison 2010 wird das Konzept für 2011 sicher wieder verändern/verbessern.


----------



## juchhu (16. September 2009)

Zwischenmeldung von der Urlaubsbank

Stand heute:


28 Bewerbungen
27 Männer, davon 16 Lizenz
1 Frau, Lizenz (das ist noch viel zu wenig)

Info wg. A-TeamBike CC:


60 Stück der neuen Mescalin light Rahmen, 1.050g mit Aramidgewebe werden Oktober 2009 geliefert.
Fertigstellung und Nummerierung (A-TeamBike XX/50-2010) sowie Auslieferung ab Ende Oktober nach Bestell-/Zahlungseingang
Info wg. Bewerbungen:


Ab Anfang Oktober (ggf etwas früher) werden wir die ersten zukünftigen TeamfahrerInnen auswählen, anschreiben und ihnen den A-Teamvertrag (basierend auf dem jetzigen A-Teamvertrag, den bisher alle Beteiligten loben) anbieten.
Wir entzerren damit den gesamten Arbeitsaufwand.
Den Bewerbungsschluss werden wir noch benennen. Er wird nach der derzeitigen Planung Ende Oktober liegen.
Info wg. Zugaben:


Wir akquirieren derzeit noch weitere  Zugaben.
Neben sehr großzügigen kostenfreien Zugaben freuen wir uns, dass wir auch einige kostenpflichtige aber sehr, sehr gute Angebote erhalten haben.
Wir werden ab nächste Woche beginnen, die einzelnen Sponsoren/Partner mit ihren Angeboten vorzustellen.
Anmerkungen zu den Bewerbungen:

How!
Das war immer der erste Eindruck bei jeder eingehenden Bewerbung.
Mehr als die Hälfte hat eine qualifizierte Bewerbungsmappe mit sehr guten Fotos beigefügt.

Es macht sehr viel Spass,
die Angebote zu lesen,
die über die reine Teambeteiligung hinausgehen.
Einige Bewerber wollen direkt vor Ort Regionalgruppen gründen' und sich aktiv in den MTBvD miteinbringen. 
Wir werden auch in diesem Punkt auf Euch zukommen und mit Euch umsetzen.

Also, nicht warten, sondern starten!

Grüße von der Urlaubsbank.


----------



## Lucky1 (16. September 2009)

:d


----------



## tvaellen (16. September 2009)

*Hinweis*
"Sie hörten einen Werbespot des Mountainbike Verbands Deutschland e.V. (abgekürzt MTBvD e.V.). 
Für den Inhalt und die inhaltliche Richtigkeit der Werbung ist nicht das IBC Forum, sondern ausschließlich der o.g. Verein verantwortlich."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jajaja (16. September 2009)

... könnt ihr den Nerver nicht einfach mal "versehentlich" löschen? 



tvaellen schrieb:


> Für den Inhalt und die *inhaltliche Richtigkeit* der Werbung ist nicht das IBC Forum, sondern ausschließlich der o.g. Verein verantwortlich."



... und soviel übrigens zum Thema inhaltliche Richtigkeit ...


----------



## Dicke Wade (16. September 2009)

finde auch , dass diese sache nichts im forum verloren hat.


----------



## pug304 (16. September 2009)

hier stinkts  ....  nach Eigenlob 

ich habe mich bislang absichtlich zurück gehalten - aber langsam nervt das Gefassel von diesem Selbstdarsteller!


----------



## Delgado (16. September 2009)

Verstehe eh' nicht, warum die sich nicht oben zu den MTB News pinnen sondern sich hier verstecken


----------



## Tapir (17. September 2009)

Sehr unterhaltsam das ganze hier hat ein"Europameister" und ein Mtbdingsda eigentlich nix anderes zu tuen wie hier so einen Mist hin u.her zu schreiben.
Aber macht ruhig weiter haben alle was zu lachen.


----------



## Wave (17. September 2009)

Go Leute, GO! werdet doch wohl jetzt nicht schlapp machen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (23. September 2009)

Bin aus dem Urlaub und allen Neidern zum Trotz geht es weiter.

Hier die neusten Infos.


----------



## Dicke Wade (24. September 2009)

kann man wo lesen, was an dem rahmen dran geschraubt ist, für 2000 euronen?


----------



## juchhu (25. September 2009)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> kann man wo lesen, was an dem rahmen dran geschraubt ist, für 2000 euronen?



Ja, hier: http://mtbvd-racing.de/a-team-und-b-team/a-team-cc/

Stückliste zum Download kommt noch.


----------



## Stronglight (25. September 2009)

Unter'm Strich sieht's doch gut aus (für'n Poison ) 
Nee echt, ich finde für 2000 Takken ist das prima, oder wo bekommt man für das Geld so'n Bike mit dem Drumherum? Doch wohl nur beim Co Sponsor...ok, über Laufräder und viel. Breifung lässt sich streiten, die Teile wäre jetzt nicht so mein Ding, aber sonst...


----------



## juchhu (25. September 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Unter'm Strich sieht's doch gut aus (für'n Poison )
> Nee echt, ich finde für 2000 Takken ist das prima, oder wo bekommt man für das Geld so'n Bike mit dem Drumherum? Doch wohl nur beim Co Sponsor...*ok, über Laufräder und viel. Breifung lässt sich streiten*, die Teile wäre jetzt nicht so mein Ding, aber sonst...



Man kann sich prima über alles streiten, nur fertig wirds dann selten.

Einige unser A- und B-Teamfahrer sind schon einige Zeit mit dem Laufradset (Nabe: Novatec light, Speichen: DT Swiss Revolution und Felge: FRM 333) unterwegs. Mit der Felge ist u.a. auch Michael Bonnekessel, 2-facher Deutscher Meister im CC unterwegs.

Das LRS ist zwar kein absoluter Leichtbau, aber haltbar und 1.360g sind schon eine Ansage.
Michelinreifen waren an dem Tag klar, als Michelin den Sponsorvertrag unterschrieben hat. Aber die neue Wild-Generation hat sehr gute Eigenschaften, wenn gleich es Anbieter gibt, die leichtere Reifen bauen.

Wir sehen dieses A-TeamBike 2010 (CC) als ein sehr gut ausgestattetes Angebot und je nach Bereifung deutlich unter 9 kg auch direkt "Ready for race".

Da wir aber wissen, dass jeder Racer bei Bereifung und Anbauteilen seine Favoriten hat, ist der Tausch - mit Ausnahme des Rahmens - erlaubt.
Das gibt den A-TeamfahrerInnen genügend Freiraum zum Tunen/Austoben.

Wir sind sicher, dass dieses neue A-Team genügend Reichweite und Kontaktquote schafft, um weitere Sponsoren/Partner zu gewinnen, damit wir die zukünftigen Angebote und Unterstützung verbessern und ausbauen können. Aber auch die längste Reise beginnt mit dem ersten Schritt und der Start läuft sich bereits gut.


----------



## marathonflo (25. September 2009)

...und mit viel Glück könnt ihr eure Bikes auch einmal so günstig anbieten wie das _*IBC DIMB Racing Team*_ die Giant Bikes seinen weit über 500 Mitgliedern...


----------



## juchhu (25. September 2009)

marathonflo schrieb:


> ...und mit viel Glück könnt ihr eure Bikes auch einmal so günstig anbieten wie das _*IBC DIMB Racing Team*_ die Giant Bikes seinen weit über 500 Mitgliedern...



 Ja, ne is klar.


----------



## Silent (25. September 2009)

marathonflo schrieb:


> ...und mit viel Glück könnt ihr eure Bikes auch einmal so günstig anbieten wie das _*IBC DIMB Racing Team*_ die Giant Bikes seinen weit über 500 Mitgliedern...


Wo finde ich denn ein Bild eines Teambike? Ich habe schon überall geschaut, finde aber keins.


----------



## Jajaja (25. September 2009)

Also mir gefällt das P.-Bike.
Das Design würde sich auch gut als Tattoo machen ...


----------



## Tobi_Tobsen (25. September 2009)

Silent schrieb:


> Wo finde ich denn ein Bild eines Teambike? Ich habe schon überall geschaut, finde aber keins.



Ich habe eins! Ich weiß wo es steht und auch wie es sicht fährt.

Und ich habe genau die Komponenten darn die ICH haben wollte! Und nicht was mir vorgeschrieben worden ist!

Gruß Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stronglight (25. September 2009)

@Silent  
stand doch hier schon... ...oder wie oder was...???



juchhu schrieb:


> Ja, hier: http://mtbvd-racing.de/a-team-und-b-team/a-team-cc/
> 
> Stückliste zum Download kommt noch.


----------



## Silent (25. September 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> @Silent
> stand doch hier schon... ...oder wie oder was...???


Ich meinte den Giant IBC DIMB Teamrahmen  
Wie unser Rahmen aussieht weiß ich selbst 

Tobi hat ja nur ein Werksfoto von seinem in seiner Galerie


----------



## Silent (25. September 2009)

Tobi_Tobsen schrieb:


> Und ich habe genau die Komponenten darn die ICH haben wollte! Und nicht was mir vorgeschrieben worden ist!


Tobi, Du verwechselst da etwas:
Einen Teamrahmen (mit MTBvD Labels unter Lack und auf Wunsch den eigenen Namen ebenfalls unter dem Klarlack ohne Aufpreis)kann man bei uns auch bestellen. Den kann man dann auch aufbauen wie man will. Kein Problem.

Das A-TeamBike ist aber ein Komplettbike das so wie es aus dem Karton kommt Rennfertig ist und deutlich unter 9 kg liegt.
Zudem kostet das Bike für die Fahrer die ins Co-Sponsoring kommen, 1.999  statt ca 3.700  
Hinzu kommen noch diverse Sondervergünstigungen für die Fahrer.

Jetzt den Unterschied zu deinem "Teamrahmen" verstanden?


----------



## Dicke Wade (25. September 2009)

das mescalin t plus special 2010 wird bei poison für 2700 angeboten. ist nicht viel anderster als euer teambike. der laufradsatz dürfte sogar teurer sein als vom teambike. ich denke da wird sich der co sponsor auf weihnachten freuen. so viele carbonrahmen verkauft der in einem jahr nicht. wenn der nur 300 pro rad gut macht wären das 60.000 gewinn fürs co-sponsoring. nicht schlecht.


----------



## Silent (25. September 2009)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> das mescalin t plus special 2010 wird bei poison für 2700 angeboten. ist nicht viel anderster als euer teambike. der laufradsatz dürfte sogar teurer sein als vom teambike. ich denke da wird sich der co sponsor auf weihnachten freuen. so viele carbonrahmen verkauft der in einem jahr nicht. wenn der nur 300 pro rad gut macht wären das 60.000 gewinn fürs co-sponsoring. nicht schlecht.


Wenn Du dir die Gewichte der beiden Bikes anschaust, wirst Du den deutlichen Unterschied sehen


----------



## juchhu (25. September 2009)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> das mescalin t plus special 2010 wird bei poison für 2700 angeboten. ist nicht viel anderster als euer teambike. der laufradsatz dürfte sogar teurer sein als vom teambike. ich denke da wird sich der co sponsor auf weihnachten freuen. so viele carbonrahmen verkauft der in einem jahr nicht. wenn der nur 300 pro rad gut macht wären das 60.000 gewinn fürs co-sponsoring. nicht schlecht.





Klasse, klasse.
Nagut, dann helfe ich Dir mal beim Vergleichen.

Das Mescalin T plus spezial 2010 orientiert sich am A-TeamBike 2010 (CC). Dieses Angebot ist für diejenigen, die es nicht ins A-Team schaffen.

Hier nun die Unterschiede:



Das A-TeamBike 2010 (CC) hat den neuen Carbonrahmen Mescalin light mit Aramidgewebe am Unterrohr/Kettenstreben und wiegt 1.050 g. Das Mescalin T plus spezial 2010 hat den alten 1.300 g Carbon-Rahmen ohne Aramidgewebe. Alleine der Punkt macht rund 500 Euro im VK aus.
Das A-TeamBike 2010 (CC) hat eine Magura Durin DLO RLC. Der Punkt macht rund 300 Euro im VK aus.
Der Systemlaufradsatz Mavic Crossmax ST hat zwar einen relativ hohen AM-Preis. Der OEM-Preis ist aber niedriger als der am A-TeamBike 2010 (CC) verbaute LRS mit Novatec light, DT Revolution und FRM 333. Im Übrigen ist der im A-TeamBike 2010 (CC) verbaute LRS rund 300 g leichter als der Mavic Crossmax ST.
Das Mindergewicht macht rund 550 g und die höherwertige Ausstattung macht rund 800 Euro Mehrpreis aus.

Das A-TeamBikes 2010 (CC) würde bei üblicher POISON-Kalkulation rund 3.499 Euro kosten. Bei anderen Anbieter (Nichtversender) marschiert der Preis auf bzw. über 4.000 Euro.

Ich kenne die Kalkulation genau. Und da bleibt nichts übrig.
Das ist eine reine Promotion-Kalkulation. Deckungskosten und raus.

Im Übrigen werden von diesem A-TeamBike 2010 (CC) nur 50 Stück mit fortlaufender Seriennummer produziert. Für die anderen Teams (Gravity, Road und Marathon) werden völlig andere/neue Modelle spezifiziert.

Irgendwie kann ich mich nicht des Eindrucks erwehren, als sei Neid die Triebfeder für die kritischen Anmerkungen.

Warum freuen wir uns nicht einfach an dem interessanten Co-Sponsoring-Angebot vom MTBvD und POISON-Bikes?
Wenn es anspricht und das Angebot sowie Leistungspaket für reell hält,
bewirbt sich und die anderen lassen es halt.


----------



## Dicke Wade (25. September 2009)

bin mal gespannt ob der rahmen dann auch fÃ¼r 1200 â¬ angeboten wird.Ã¼brigens, wenn ich den carbonrahmen mit der duringabel hohle kostet die gabel nur 400 â¬. AM OEM UND SO
10,2 - 0,5 = 9,7
neid ist das nicht, aus gegebenen anlass bin nur etwas verwundert, dass herr t aus m das so 0 auf 0 macht. aber egal. ich wÃ¼nsche euch allen viel spaÃ mit den bikes und dem mtbvd. auch wenn mir euer name nicht so gefÃ¤llt. aber das ist ein anderes thema. habe ich schon in euren forum geschrieben, was ich davon halte.


----------



## juchhu (26. September 2009)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> bin mal gespannt ob der rahmen dann auch für 1200  angeboten wird.übrigens, wenn ich den carbonrahmen mit der duringabel hohle kostet die gabel nur 400 . AM OEM UND SO
> 10,2 - 0,5 = 9,7
> neid ist das nicht, aus gegebenen anlass bin nur etwas verwundert, *dass herr t aus m das so 0 auf 0 macht. *aber egal. ich wünsche euch allen viel spaß mit den bikes und dem mtbvd. auch wenn mir euer name nicht so gefällt. aber das ist ein anderes thema. habe ich schon in euren forum geschrieben, was ich davon halte.



Ist aber der 1.300g, da ist das Rahmen-Gabel-Set anders kalkuliert.
Das Gewicht vom Mescalin T plus Spezial 2010 ist auf der Website falsch angegeben, ist 9,X kg.

Übrigens sind noch ein paar Anbauteile am A-TeamBike 2010 (CC) anders/leichter als am Mescalin T plus spezial 2010.

Ich nicht. Vielleicht liegt es aber daran, dass wir intensiv zusammen arbeiten und POISON durch das Projekt POISON ON TOUR eine Verdopplung der Bestellzahlen erreicht hat.

Ich finde, dass dann dieses Co-Sponsoring-Angebot der erste Schritt zu einem größerem Engagement im Mountainbikesport ist, sowohl von POISON als auch vom MTBvD.


----------



## oldrizzo (26. September 2009)

marathonflo schrieb:


> ...und mit viel Glück könnt ihr eure Bikes auch einmal so günstig anbieten wie das _*IBC DIMB Racing Team*_ die Giant Bikes seinen weit über 500 Mitgliedern...




das kann man m.e. nicht vergleichen. der mtbvd bietet hier ein co-sponsoring an, inkl. eines rahmens mit unter-lack-dekoren in mtbvd optik. der preis für das komplett-paket scheint mir keinesfalls zu hoch, alles andere ist einstellungssache. das angebot des idrt jedoch bietet seinen mitgliedern verschiedene rahmen zu günstigen konditionen an. hier gibt es keine notwendigkeit einer bewerbung, da es sich nicht um ein co-sponsoring handelt, sondern ein angebot, welches jedem team-mitglied zur verfügung steht. und zwar unabhängig seiner sportlichen ziele und erfolge. dafür gibts dann, m.e. zum glück, kein uniformes bike, sondern eine auswahl an modellen mit der option ein idrt-dekor zu verkleben. 

kurz gesagt: 
beim idrt geht es nicht um das supporten einer sportlichen elite-truppe, sondern um die verfügbarmachung guter räder zu einem guten kurs für alle team-mitglieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crasher-mike (26. September 2009)

.


----------



## tvaellen (26. September 2009)

Silent schrieb:


> Wo finde ich denn ein Bild eines Teambike? Ich habe schon überall geschaut, finde aber keins.



Lieber Silent, 
mit Verlaub: das geht dich einen feuchten Kehricht an.
Du hast doch deinen eigenen Rahmen, was hat dich zu interessieren, wie die von IBC DIMB aussehen?


----------



## juchhu (27. September 2009)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> das kann man m.e. nicht vergleichen. der mtbvd bietet hier ein co-sponsoring an, inkl. eines rahmens mit unter-lack-dekoren in mtbvd optik. *1 der preis für das komplett-paket scheint mir keinesfalls zu hoch,* alles andere ist einstellungssache. das angebot des idrt jedoch bietet seinen mitgliedern verschiedene rahmen zu günstigen konditionen an. hier gibt es keine notwendigkeit einer bewerbung, da es sich nicht um ein co-sponsoring handelt, sondern ein angebot, welches jedem team-mitglied zur verfügung steht. und zwar unabhängig seiner sportlichen ziele und erfolge. dafür gibts dann, m.e. zum glück, kein uniformes bike, sondern eine auswahl an modellen mit der option ein idrt-dekor zu verkleben.
> 
> kurz gesagt:
> *2beim idrt geht es nicht um das supporten einer sportlichen elite-truppe, sondern um die verfügbarmachung guter räder zu einem guten kurs für alle team-mitglieder.*




Schön formuliert. "... erscheint mir keines falls zu hoch ..."  Dann zeigt doch mal ein vergleichbares Co-Sponsoring-Angebot.
Ich glaube, Du bist über das A- und B-Teamkonzept nicht informiert. Sicher würde ich das zukünftige A-Team (noch) nicht als sportliche Elite-Truppe definieren wollen, wenn gleich die Richtung bei einem 200-köpfigen A-Team mit den vier Bereich CC, Gravity, Road und Marathon vorbestimmt ist. Des weiteren habe wir das neue A-Team plus, welches aus dem jetzigen 2009er-A-Team-Konzept hervorgegangen ist. Ziel ist es hier, spezielle umfassenden Förderprogramme für Kinder und Jugendliche anzubieten. Und zum Schluß haben wir das B-Team. Hier fahren von reinen Hobbyfahrer bis hin zu Mountainbikern mit semiprofessionellem Anspruch zusammen. Übrigens fahren derzeit über 230 FahrerInnen im B-Team. Diese können Komplettbikes, Rahmen-Gabel-Set oder Rahmen zu Sonderkonditionen individuell aufbauen ohne Einschränkungen. Selbst die MTBvD-Design-Vorgabe wurde gelockert. Zz. werden alle Farboptionen supportet. Lediglich die Schriftzüge MTBvD und MTBvD Racing müssen auf dem Teamrahmen/-Bikes farblich angepasst platziert werden. Und die Preise bei POISON sind für Mitglieder schon geil.



tvaellen schrieb:


> Lieber Silent,
> mit Verlaub: das geht dich einen feuchten Kehricht an.
> Du hast doch deinen eigenen Rahmen, was hat dich zu interessieren, wie die von IBC DIMB aussehen?



Na, man wird doch mal fragen dürfen.
Nachdem die DIMB Anfang Januar 2009 in Newsletter und im IBC gross auf die neue Partnerschaft mit GIANT hingewiesen und vollmundig verkündet hat, dass es neue Teamrahmen und Teambikes zu Vorteilspreisen für DIMB-Mitglieder gibt, hört und liest man in der Öffentlichkeit nichts mehr.

Entweder sind die Angebote gut, dann ist das Marketing dazu schlecht.
Oder die Angebote sind nicht attraktiv und es ist gut, dass kein Marketing dazu betrieben wird.

Wie dem auch sein.

Wir sollten das alle viel, viel lockerer sehen.
Ich denke, beide machen für ihre Mitglieder gute Angebote.
Welches Gesamtpaket z.B. im Rennsport besser ist,
sollen die Mitglieder und Interessenten selber entscheiden.

Wichtig ist doch nur, dass solche Förderungsprogramme, wie z.B. das A- und B-Teamkonzept des MTBvD Racing, immer weiter verbessert und ausgebaut werden.

Da wir immer mehr neugierige Anfragen von den BewerberInnen und Interessenten haben, welche Zugaben zu welchen Konditionen angeboten werden können, werde ich heute mal den ersten Schleier lüften.


----------



## typ_panda (27. September 2009)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Lieber Silent,
> mit Verlaub: das geht dich einen feuchten Kehricht an.
> Du hast doch deinen eigenen Rahmen, was hat dich zu interessieren, wie die von IBC DIMB aussehen?


 
Schei55e ! 
Was geht eigentlich hier ab ?
Mehr fällt mir hierzu nicht ein


----------



## Stronglight (27. September 2009)

Ja also nur damit wir auch im schönen paranormalen chargon bleiben...

: was sind wir nur für ignorante Volldeppen! Dieser Thread ist doch wohl eindeutig Privat und für DIMB-Mitglieder (oder die es gerne werden möchten)...und was kommt hier?? Eine Welle der Missgunst und dann will auch noch jemand wissen, wie der Frame aussieht Also wirklich...zhh...

Geht doch gar nicht...wie kann man sich nur als unbeteiligter(mich eingeschlossen) an dieser Diskussion beteilgen...


----------



## juchhu (27. September 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Ja also nur damit wir auch im schönen paranormalen chargon bleiben...
> 
> : was sind wir nur für ignorante Volldeppen! Dieser Thread ist doch wohl eindeutig Privat *und für DIMB-Mitglieder (oder die es gerne werden möchten)...*und was kommt hier?? Eine Welle der Missgunst und dann will auch noch jemand wissen, wie der Frame aussieht Also wirklich...zhh...
> 
> Geht doch gar nicht...wie kann man sich nur als unbeteiligter(mich eingeschlossen) an dieser Diskussion beteilgen...


Sehr geil. 
Als ausschließliches DIMB-Mitglied könnte es allerdings sehr, sehr lange dauern.
Also mit der Aufnahme ins A- oder B-Team des MTBvD Racing, Rennsportvereins des MTBvD.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stronglight (27. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Sehr geil.
> Als ausschließliches DIMB-Mitglied könnte es allerdings sehr, sehr lange dauern.
> Also mit der Aufnahme ins A- oder B-Team des MTBvD Racing, Rennsportvereins des MTBvD.



Jetzt bekomme ich offensichtlich schon selbst paranoia und verwechsle schon die Namen natürlich meinte ich *MTBvD*


----------



## juchhu (27. September 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Jetzt bekomme ich offensichtlich schon selbst paranoia und verwechsle schon die Namen natürlich meinte ich *MTBvD*



Ehrlich, eine beabsichtigte Verwechslung wäre noch besser gekommen.

[EDIT]: Hauptsache, wir haben Spass. Gut, nicht alle, aber das müssen diejenigen schon selber ändern.


----------



## Berrrnd (27. September 2009)

ich habe mir grade mal deinen zweiten link in der sig angeguckt.

ich habe den uvex fp1 letztens fÃ¼r 80â¬ gekauft (ebay, preisvorschlag). man muss nur etwas gucken ...

so toll sind die angebote also nicht.


----------



## juchhu (27. September 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> ich habe mir grade mal deinen zweiten link in der sig angeguckt.
> 
> ich habe den uvex fp1 letztens für 80 gekauft (ebay, preisvorschlag). man muss nur etwas gucken ...
> 
> so toll sind die angebote also nicht.



Kenne die unter 100 Euro-Angebote.
Schau mal in den Helm wg. Produktsdatum.

Übrigens, für A-Teamfahrer gelten für Zugaben diese Preise:

Auflistung in alphabetischer Reihenfolge der Sponsoren:


*Busch+Müller: Produkt Bikebeleuchtung*
*Set-Angebot Nr. 1 für 99,90 Euro*
IXON IQ Speed, LED-Leuchte, kurzes Kabel, Akku und Ladegerät
IX-RED senso, intelligente Batterierücklicht (2 x AA-Batterien/Akkus)

*Set-Angebot Nr. 2 für 139,90 Euro*
IXON IQ Speed, 2 x LED-Leuchte, 2 x kurzes Kabel, Akku und Ladegerät

*Set-Angebot Nr. 3 für 149,90 Euro*
IXON IQ Speed,  2x LED-Leuchte,  2x kurzes Kabel, Akku und Ladegerät
IX-RED senso, intelligente Batterierücklicht (2 x AA-Batterien/Akkus)
 

*Michelin: Produkte Schläuche und Reifen*
*Set-Angebot Nr. 1 kostenfrei*
Latex-Schlauch: 2 Stk. C4

*Set-Angebot Nr. 2 noch zu bestimmende Sonderkonditionen*
Alle Reifen der WILD-Generation als Verschleißartikel
 

*POISON-BIKES: Produkte Verschleißartikel / Ersatzteile*
*Set-Angebot Nr. 1 noch zu bestimmende Sonderkonditionen*
für Verschleißartikel und Ersatzteile
 

*QUICKER bike pumps: Produkte Bikepumpen und CO2-Kartuschen*
*Set-Angebot Nr. 1 kostenfrei*
QUICKER floor, Standpumpe mit Doppelventilkopf für AV/DV/SV
QUICKER CO2, CO2-Pumpe mit Doppelventilkopf für AV/DV/SV, inkl. 1 x 16g CO-Kartusche
QUICKER CO2-Kartuschen-Set, 20 Stk. 16g CO2-Kartusche
 

*SportXpert: Produkte Leistungsdiagnostik / Traingspläne und -betreuung*
*Set-Angebot Nr. 1 noch zu bestimmende Sonderkonditionen*
Leistungsdiagnostik mit Spiro-Ergometrie, Trainingsplanerstellung und Trainingsbetreuung
 

*UVEX: Produkte Helme und Brillen*
*Set-Angebot Nr. 1 für 69,90 Euro*
Helm fp1, in carbon weiß mit MTBvD-Aufklebern
 

*Set-Angebot Nr. 2 für 39,90 Euro*
Helm boss race, in carbon weiß mit MTBvD-Aufklebern

*Set-Angebot Nr. 3 für 49,90 Euro*
Brille crow pro
 

*Set-Angebot Nr. 4 für 29,90 Euro*
Brille hawk
 
 
Irrtum und Änderung sind vorbehalten.

Weitere interessante kostenfrei Zugaben und kostenpflichtige Sonderangebote folgend in Kürze. Da das gesamte A-Teamkonzept für Sponsoren immer interessanter wird, gehen wir davon aus, dass auch in der laufenden Saison 2010 noch weitere Sponsoren zum A-Team hinzustossen werden.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Michelin hat für die besten FahrerInnen (voraussichtlich TOP10) bereits ein Fullsponsoring im Reifenbereich für 2010 angekündigt. Schauen wir mal, was noch geht.


----------



## Berrrnd (27. September 2009)

das habe ich auch schon gesehen.
dafür muss man aber erst mal ins a-team kommen.

in den helm kann ich leider nicht mehr gucken, da die größe grenzwertig war und ich ihn zurückgegeben habe.


----------



## juchhu (27. September 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> das habe ich auch schon gesehen.
> dafÃ¼r muss man aber erst mal ins a-team kommen.
> 
> in den helm kann ich leider nicht mehr gucken, da die grÃ¶Ãe grenzwertig war und ich ihn zurÃ¼ckgegeben habe.



Ahso 

Glaubs mir, die unter 100 â¬-Angebote beim fp1 sind 2008er Modelle (oder frÃ¼her). Der Fachhandel bekommt das 2009er Modell fÃ¼r Deinen Preis nicht eingekauft.

[EDIT] Das einzige wirkliche Hindernis, nicht ins A-Team zu kommen, ist, keine Bewerbung abzusenden.
Anders ausgedrÃ¼ckt, Versuch macht klug.


----------



## juchhu (28. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> ...
> 
> [EDIT] *Das einzige wirkliche Hindernis, nicht ins A-Team zu kommen, ist, keine Bewerbung abzusenden.
> Anders ausgedrückt, Versuch macht klug.*



Und drei weitere Bewerbungen sind am vergangenen Wochenende eingegangen. Stand 27.09.2009: 39 Bewerbungen.

Ab dieser Woche beginnen wir, die Bewerber anzuschreiben und ihnen einen A-Teamforderplatz anzubieten. Wir beginnen mit den sehr starken FahrerInnen und arbeiten dann die Bewerbungen ab.
Bei jedem vergebenen A-Teamförderplatz reduzieren wir die vakanten Plätze. Solange noch A-Teamplätze vergeben werden können, lohnt sich eine Bewerbung definitiv. Auch ambitionierte HobbyfahrerInnen (ohne Lizenz) sind willkommen. Also, Versuch macht klug.


----------



## Stronglight (28. September 2009)

MTBvD-Team hin, Poison Bikes her, alles mega unterirdisch gegen das was  heute endlich auspacken konnte, nämlich das neue *CANNONDALE FLASH**!!* 
Das wird definitiv DAS Hardtail 2010 sein denke ich!


----------



## juchhu (28. September 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> MTBvD-Team hin, Poison Bikes her, alles mega unterirdisch gegen das was  heute endlich auspacken konnte, nämlich das neue *CANNONDALE FLASH**!!*
> Das wird definitiv DAS Hardtail 2010 sein denke ich!



 Komplettbike für 2.000 Euro mit Zugaben?


----------



## Stronglight (28. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Komplettbike für 2.000 Euro mit Zugaben?


Ohne Sponsoring? No way


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silent (28. September 2009)

Da es hier um das A-Team geht, erlaube ich mir mal (  ) auf die erfolgreiche Jugendförderung des MTBvD am Beispiel Pepe Rahl hinzuweisen:
Interessierte schauen einfach hier nach

.


----------



## stardust1234 (30. September 2009)

Sollten nicht folgende Regelungen gelten bei dem massivem MTBvD Spam?

*Werbung*
Werbung ist in den Foren nicht gestattet, ausser sie ist mit MTB-News.de abgestimmt. (Da es sich m.e. bei dem "Paket" um ein "Sponsoring" handelt und ein wirtschaftliches Interesse im Vordergrund steht)



Weiterhin sind Beitraege und Themen mit folgendem Hintergrund nicht erwuenscht und werden mit den uns zur Verfuegung stehenden Mitteln bekaempft:

Werbung, direkte und auch versteckte, wie die allzu oft genannte Adresse einer Firma oder Website


----------



## juchhu (3. Oktober 2009)

Tach zusammen,

[Werbung entfernt]

In diesem Sinne: Kette rechts.


----------



## juchhu (9. Oktober 2009)

Wir haben die Informationen rund um die Co-Sponsoring-Angebote von POISON-BIKES und MTBvD in das Herstellerforum von POISON-BIKES verlegt.


----------



## Dicke Wade (9. Oktober 2009)

juchhu


----------



## juchhu (9. Oktober 2009)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> juchhu



Kein Problem. Man muss auch gönnen können, wie der Kölner im Hochdeutschen zu sagen pflegt.


----------



## Bonnekessel (26. Oktober 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Wir haben die Informationen rund um die Co-Sponsoring-Angebote von POISON-BIKES und MTBvD in das Herstellerforum von POISON-BIKES verlegt.



Dieser Link funktioniert aber nicht ...


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Oktober 2009)

kein wunder, denn juchu wurde rausgeschmissen und hat dann darum gebeten das poison forum zu schließen, da er dort den support gemacht hat.

grund für den rauschmiss war werbung für den mtbvd.


----------



## Dicke Wade (27. Oktober 2009)

hey, habe gedacht das hier wäre auch gelöscht!? ist doch das selbe wie das andere, oder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (27. Oktober 2009)

Nein diesen Thread gibts noch... Ich mache hier aber mal zu, schließlich sind die Akteure nicht mehr da.


----------

